# Madame Leota in a Shoebox



## bolt (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow!! - Just Wow!!

Makes me wish I had thought of this first!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Brings school projects made out of shoeboxes to a whole new level.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow thats cool--guess they have a small haunt


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

haunted dollhouse.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

That's pretty cool !!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

pyro said:


> wow thats cool--guess they have a small haunt


Maybe it's a dollhouse haunt - oh wait, Sickie already said that

Very clever - and cute, too. If I'd been able to come up with something like that for one of those school diorama projects, I would have been the envy of my classmates.


----------



## bolt (Apr 1, 2008)

check out his other videos. He has created a mini "crawl through" version of Disney's Haunted Mansion under his model railroad track. Including a holiday overlay version!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

He sure shows some er... out of the box thinking.
(yes, pun intended)


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

that is inventive! I would love to make something like that for a shoebox project!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

WOW....so easy and yet really nice..


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Great job on that shoebox, very cool.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

i watched all of the other youtube vids they are amazing


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Wow, that's sweet! A nice mini-use of the "pane of glass and tv" effect.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

oh now that just absolutely rocks!!!

For some reason, I'm seeing an awesome home messaging system. Leaving video messages played out on a shoebox pepper's ghost crystal ball. Would take a bit more time to leave than a wipe-off message on the refrigerator, but hey -- it'd be a _hell_ of a lot cooler. Bet yer kids would love it.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

IS there no end to what one can do with a K-nex set?! Awesome!


----------



## Ghastly Joker (Aug 4, 2007)

O.O That just gave me an idea for a larger scale version. TV hooked up to DVD Player playing message and reflecting onto glass wall for a Pepper's Ghost. Tape off the area and they wouldn't see the TV.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Cool shoe box. I've seen the glass effect before but dam not that small.
Well done.


----------



## onemomspov (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow. Just...wow. Incredibly done.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Love it - what do you do with the box on Halloween? Is it part of a display?


----------

